# Buying a Smoker.  Any insight?



## Cajun

I was thinking about buying a King Kooker Smoker.  Any insight into this product?  

This is the description:

*Outdoor Low Pressure Smoker with 38" Smoking Cabinet *
*$336.11 * 
*Description:*
Low Pressure Propane Smoker, 38" Smoking Cabinet, 20,000 BTU Steel  Burner, 3 Sliding Racks, 1 Sliding Marinade Rack, 3 Sausage Hanging Racks,  Removable Porcelain Water Pan, Removable Cast Iron Wood Chip Pan with Vented  Lid, Side Door for Easy Access and Minimal Heat Loss, Two Adjustable Side  Dampers, Smokestack with Damper and Red "Hot" Signal, Large Temperature Gauge on  Front Door, Heat Resistant Handles, Piezo Lighting System, UL Listed LP Hose and  Regulator with Type 1 Connection, Instruction/Recipe Booklet. CSA Design  Certified.
*Shipping Weight:  *120  lbs.


----------



## Jeekinz

I have a Chargriller with the side fire box, works like a charm.


----------



## Cajun

Is it similar in dimensions and specifics with this smoker?  Is it propane fueled?  What do you all use yours for?
Thank you!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Cajun - I assume you're talking about this which is gas powered?

And, Jeekinz, when you mention a "side fire box" I assume that is a wood/charcoal grill/smoker since gas grills/smokers have no need for a "side fire box". I'm guessing your _Chargriller_ is perhaps similar to one of these models?

Humm ... apples and oranges .... and I'll throw in avacados - the electric smokers!

Each has it's advantages - and disadvantages .....

FWIW: My preference is a wood fired smoker (similar to the one Uncle Bob has) - weights about 1,000 lbs and cost about $1,200. Needless to say ... I'm still smoking on an old Brinkman water smoker ....


----------



## pugger

*New Braunfels Hondo*

Don't buy the New Braunfels Hondo, the design is very poor for smoking. You'll suggested modifications to it on the internet, but they don't work. 

I cooked a brisket and ribs on it, smokiest results I ever had. I had to finish the ribs in the oven as it took over 5 hours and the meat was still not shrinking back on the bones. I made the modifications suggested, which did keep the meat from burning, but it didn't help the next batch of ribs on cooking. I really regret buying it & wish I would have used the $125/whatever towards a real smoker.


----------



## kitchenelf

Cajun said:


> I was thinking about buying a King Kooker Smoker.  Any insight into this product?
> 
> This is the description:
> 
> *Outdoor Low Pressure Smoker with 38" Smoking Cabinet *
> *$336.11 *
> *Description:*
> Low Pressure Propane Smoker, 38" Smoking Cabinet, 20,000 BTU Steel  Burner, 3 Sliding Racks, 1 Sliding Marinade Rack, 3 Sausage Hanging Racks,  Removable Porcelain Water Pan, Removable Cast Iron Wood Chip Pan with Vented  Lid, Side Door for Easy Access and Minimal Heat Loss, Two Adjustable Side  Dampers, Smokestack with Damper and Red "Hot" Signal, Large Temperature Gauge on  Front Door, Heat Resistant Handles, Piezo Lighting System, UL Listed LP Hose and  Regulator with Type 1 Connection, Instruction/Recipe Booklet. CSA Design  Certified.
> *Shipping Weight:  *120  lbs.



Well, it looks like it's gas-powered, correct?  So, no need to CONSTANTLY be checking the temp.  Just use your wood briquettes and wood chunks (avoid the wood chips as they don't impart much flavor and the chunks don't burn up as fast) to flavor.  Sounds like you'll have fun with it.

I use mine to do a smoked turkey at Thanksgiving (brine first - ask for recipe if you want it)

I also do beer butt chickens

smoked pork butt

smoked brined chicken

ribs

fish

I want to try corned beef in the smoker

smoked bread (just place cut up pieces of a baguette in and leave it for an hour or so - remove it and place a slice of havarti on top and grill, closing the lid for a few minutes to melt it - DEVINE!)

Smoke some whole tomatoes for a different dimension to salsa

The list goes on!


----------



## pugger

*Looks Good on the Webpage*

I've never used or known anyone who used this type. But it looks good & seems the popularity for that type is growing - I've seen them at Academy & Gander Mountain.

I am curious to know how they perform.


----------



## mbasiszta

Michael in FtW said:


> Cajun - I assume you're talking about this which is gas powered?
> 
> And, Jeekinz, when you mention a "side fire box" I assume that is a wood/charcoal grill/smoker since gas grills/smokers have no need for a "side fire box". I'm guessing your _Chargriller_ is perhaps similar to one of these models?
> 
> Humm ... apples and oranges .... and I'll throw in avacados - the electric smokers!
> 
> Each has it's advantages - and disadvantages .....
> 
> FWIW: My preference is a wood fired smoker (similar to the one Uncle Bob has) - weights about 1,000 lbs and cost about $1,200. Needless to say ... I'm still smoking on an old Brinkman water smoker ....


For my money, Michael, unless you have to cook for an awful lot of people, you just can't beat one of the Brinkman water smokers. Don't you think so, too? Otherwise I am sure you would have switched long ago.

Mine was "appropriated" by someone who needed it more than I did, so now I am looking for the new Brinkmans on the market. Wish I could figure out how to post a picture or two, to show you a turkey or two that I have smoked on Brinkmans. Wonderful product for not a lot of money.


----------



## Jeff Werlwas

*Go with the King Kooker*

The *King Kooker Smoker* is a good gas powered, low pressure smoker. No need to get the High Pressure model, you don't need 54,000 BTUs to slow cook meat. The front door design allows for quick meat rotation. It's not the hardiest construction, but for home cooking and given the price it should suit you fine. 

Compare the design to this workhorse From Cookshack and you'll some similarities. Do a search for "Cookshack - AmeriQue Smoker"

And I also must agree with pugger, the New Braunfels Hondo. It's a pain. You have to really baby it.


----------



## mbasiszta

Thanks for your input.


----------



## TheCook

I will never use anything besides a Weber Smokey Mountain!  Affordable and excellent temp. control.  I believe Weber is coming out with an even bigger version of it next year but it will be pretty pricey!


----------



## mbasiszta

TheCook said:


> I will never use anything besides a Weber Smokey Mountain! Affordable and excellent temp. control. I believe Weber is coming out with an even bigger version of it next year but it will be pretty pricey!


I agree. I am trying to find an electric smoker here in Panamá. Chau, Marty


----------



## The Culinary Camper

I built one with a non galvanized metal garbage can (new of course), an electric heating element and some barbeque grating. Look it up on YouTube and search for "GhettoQue". Makes the best chicken and ribs I've ever made. I plan on trying a brisket and pulled pork at some point this spring or summer.


----------



## fairygirl69

I use a trash can smoker as well. I've never had one problem with it as far as making anyone sick with zinc poisoning as some ppl worry about. Now, I did use an American made trash can from Menard's which I think makes a difference. I've even had a dinner party and smoked a pork loin with my own root beer bbq sauce. Ppl RAVED about it.


----------



## CraigC

Folks, the OP hasn't been around since May 2008.


----------



## mbasiszta

*Smokers*

I had excellent results for years with a Coleman Electric Smoker.  It is round, light, with multiple uses possible. I recommend it.


----------



## Palladini

I use a 30 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker, it is set and forget  You never need to open door, unless spritzing or wrapping in foil or moving the meat, you add chips through a separate loading system.  it has remote, lets you turn on/off, monitor smoker or meat probe temps, also turn on the interior light.

I love this smoker, I would use nothing else.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> Folks, the OP hasn't been around since May 2008.



You can always tell when the newbies have arrived!


----------



## roadfix

Heck, I love my 55 gallon UDS!   Best, most effective home made smoker on this planet!


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Heck, I love my 55 gallon UDS!   Best, most effective home made smoker on this planet!



Well, show us the pictures!


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

I get to play with every brand,size and type smoker on the market as well as many UDS units and every time 100% I can honestly say the Weber Smokey Mountain WSM 22.5" with a BBQ Guru is the easiest most reliable all around unit you will ever use.

If you can get away with the smaller size 18" go for it.

Add three wheels to move it around easy and PLEASE do yourself the best favor on earth and get a Thermapen online.....last forever!


----------



## Addie

BLACKSMOKE said:


> I get to play with every brand,size and type smoker on the market as well as many UDS units and every time 100% I can honestly say the Weber Smokey Mountain WSM 22.5" with a BBQ Guru is the easiest most reliable all around unit you will ever use.
> 
> If you can get away with the smaller size 18" go for it.
> 
> Add three wheels to move it around easy and PLEASE do yourself the best favor on earth and get a Thermapen online.....last forever!



Welcome to DC Blacksmoke. What do you do for a living that you get to have so much fun?


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Addie said:


> Welcome to DC Blacksmoke. What do you do for a living that you get to have so much fun?



Live on the coast with many friends and family who smoke!!

But I work in a hospital!


----------



## CraigC

BLACKSMOKE said:


> I get to play with every brand,size and type smoker on the market as well as many UDS units and every time 100% I can honestly say the Weber Smokey Mountain WSM 22.5" with a BBQ Guru is the easiest most reliable all around unit you will ever use.
> 
> If you can get away with the smaller size 18" go for it.
> 
> Add three wheels to move it around easy and PLEASE do yourself the best favor on earth and get a Thermapen online.....last forever!



You've cooked on every size Lang, Yoder and Horizon? All sizes of BGEs? When I think about smokers, the cheap brands available at local home improvement stores aren't even considered. BTW welcome to DC.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

CraigC said:


> You've cooked on every size Lang, Yoder and Horizon? All sizes of BGEs? When I think about smokers, the cheap brands available at local home improvement stores aren't even considered. BTW welcome to DC.



If price,size and weight are not an issue I would choose a more robust unit,but with all those considered and the fact I love to have the option to easily move the WSM to the beach or wherever I choose.

BTW,a Brinkman is a cheap home improvement brand but in reality Webers are just one small step down in quality as the best out there as far as consistency of temperature and build quality as well as customer service.

The ONLY reason I may recommend a more insulated smoker is if you plan to use is in near freezing conditions.

Remember,there has been more than one BBQ champion who uses this same unit!


----------



## roadfix

If I didn't have a UDS I'd probably own the 22.5 WSM.  The closest thing I have to the WSM is my midi-wsm, a 16 gallon drum on a Smokey Joe.  I use this setup for hanging up to 6 full slabs of ribs.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

roadfix said:


> If I didn't have a UDS I'd probably own the 22.5 WSM.  The closest thing I have to the WSM is my midi-wsm, a 16 gallon drum on a Smokey Joe.  I use this setup for hanging up to 6 full slabs of ribs.



That thing is truly cool!!!!

I still want a lil joe to use for cold smoking!


----------



## CraigC

BLACKSMOKE said:


> If price,size and weight are not an issue I would choose a more robust unit,but with all those considered and the fact I love to have the option to easily move the WSM to the beach or wherever I choose.
> 
> BTW,a Brinkman is a cheap home improvement brand but in reality Webers are just one small step down in quality as the best out there as far as consistency of temperature and build quality as well as customer service.
> 
> The ONLY reason I may recommend a more insulated smoker is if you plan to use is in near freezing conditions.
> 
> *Remember,there has been more than one BBQ champion who uses this same unit!*



Ok, I'll bite, name some that have placed in category. I won't ask about grand champion. Weber makes great grills, but by no means are their smokers "one small step down in quality as the best out there". Just the gauge of steel used should be a clue. I will never again buy a cheap smoker that will wear out and require replacement, when I can spend the money on a quality product that will last a life time.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

CraigC said:


> Ok, I'll bite, name some that have placed in category. I won't ask about grand champion. Weber makes great grills, but by no means are their smokers "one small step down in quality as the best out there". Just the gauge of steel used should be a clue. I will never again buy a cheap smoker that will wear out and require replacement, when I can spend the money on a quality product that will last a life time.



Slap yo daddy BBQ is just one.

All I can tell you is in California climate I can smoke anything,95% I set it up and can walk away and every time my maverick will show me from two doors down in a pool my WSM is within 2 degrees of my target temp for up to 16 hours in one fill.

Their 10 year warrantee and the fact that I still have a grill from 1990 in perfect condition.......

Listen,I'm known to have the best of the best of everything,I can afford any smoker and as I said for reasons posted I choose the WSM and the results alone speak volumes.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

CraigC said:


> Ok, I'll bite, name some that have placed in category. I won't ask about grand champion. Weber makes great grills, but by no means are their smokers "one small step down in quality as the best out there". Just the gauge of steel used should be a clue. I will never again buy a cheap smoker that will wear out and require replacement, when I can spend the money on a quality product that will last a life time.



Heres a nice pic of the lil 18" WSM


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

CraigC said:


> Ok, I'll bite, name some that have placed in category. I won't ask about grand champion. Weber makes great grills, but by no means are their smokers "one small step down in quality as the best out there". Just the gauge of steel used should be a clue. I will never again buy a cheap smoker that will wear out and require replacement, when I can spend the money on a quality product that will last a life time.



Here's my unit with some goodies.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Not sure,did he get a GC....


----------



## Andy M.

I have never thought I'm a good cook because I have good equipment.  I wish it was that easy.

I can smoke with my gas grill or Weber kettle.  One can also smoke with a WSM or a big, auto feed pellet smoker with computerized controls and continuous temperature monitoring.  Better equipment only makes it easier.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Andy M. said:


> I have never thought I'm a good cook because I have good equipment.  I wish it was that easy.
> 
> I can smoke with my gas grill or Weber kettle.  One can also smoke with a WSM or a big, auto feed pellet smoker with computerized controls and continuous temperature monitoring.  Better equipment only makes it easier.



Exactly my point,and when you can load the coal and meat and KNOW it's at temp with no fussing that's easy.......

My 24 year old Weber shows quality and yes it's not the thickest steel but with care they can last a full lifetime,the portability is also great.

Did I say how much I LOVE my WSM?!?!


----------



## roadfix

Nice thing about Weber is their customer service.  Their product warranty is the best out there. 
They also stay on top of the bbq community.  Take the recently re-introduced 14.5 WSM for instance.  They took notice of the popularity of the tamale pot/Smokey Joe mini-wsm conversions people were making and decided to market the 14.5 WSM again, after it's been discontinued since the early 80's.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I am a Weber user and have three Weber units.  A Genesis Silver gas grill, a Weber kettle grill and a Smokey Joe.
I also have a Brinkman tunnel smoker.

I love all three Webers, but have found the Brinkman tunnel smoker to very hard to control.  Uses to much wood or charcoal and its very heavy.
I have heard much talk about metal thickness and insulation.  I was told my Brinkman had thin metal and was not a good smoker.
I have to agree its not that good a smoker, but 3/16" sheet metal seems quite thick. Any thicker and I could not roll it out of my basement.  That smoker is well over 100 lbs easy.
I have done some reading on modifying the Brinkman for better heat distribution, but no tips on better temp control.  Namely redirecting heat and smoke to the bottom in the tunnel in contrast to allowing the heat and smoke to escape up and out the chimney.
Its only in my dreams can I imagine any wood or charcoal smoker cooking for 18 hours with a 2 degree fluctuation in temperature without having to add any additional fuel.  Did I read that correctly?
 If this is possible, I am interested in buying one today.

This Weber Smokey Mountain WSM 22.5" with a BBQ Guru can accomplish the task of cooking for 18 hours without any additional fuel with only a 2 degree drop during the full length of cooking time?
How much is this unit.

Lastly. Anyone working on modifying the tunnel smoker.  I could use more input. To bad i no longer have access to my old machine shop and metal fabrication shop.
I could have got the design and had my guy do the mod at work.


----------



## Andy M.

I checked prices quickly and found the WSM 22.5" @ $399. and the Guru has various models around $150.


----------



## roadfix

Speaking of temp control I don't use any kind of ATC (auto temp control).  My UDS, for instance, will settle anywhere between 250 and 300, and I'll let it cruise between those temps for the duration of the cook.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Did I read correctly that the WSM can cook for 18 hours without adding any more charcoal/fuel?


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Roll_Bones said:


> I am a Weber user and have three Weber units.  A Genesis Silver gas grill, a Weber kettle grill and a Smokey Joe.
> I also have a Brinkman tunnel smoker.
> 
> I love all three Webers, but have found the Brinkman tunnel smoker to very hard to control.  Uses to much wood or charcoal and its very heavy.
> I have heard much talk about metal thickness and insulation.  I was told my Brinkman had thin metal and was not a good smoker.
> I have to agree its not that good a smoker, but 3/16" sheet metal seems quite thick. Any thicker and I could not roll it out of my basement.  That smoker is well over 100 lbs easy.
> I have done some reading on modifying the Brinkman for better heat distribution, but no tips on better temp control.  Namely redirecting heat and smoke to the bottom in the tunnel in contrast to allowing the heat and smoke to escape up and out the chimney.
> Its only in my dreams can I imagine any wood or charcoal smoker cooking for 18 hours with a 2 degree fluctuation in temperature without having to add any additional fuel.  Did I read that correctly?
> If this is possible, I am interested in buying one today.
> 
> This Weber Smokey Mountain WSM 22.5" with a BBQ Guru can accomplish the task of cooking for 18 hours without any additional fuel with only a 2 degree drop during the full length of cooking time?
> How much is this unit.
> 
> Lastly. Anyone working on modifying the tunnel smoker.  I could use more input. To bad i no longer have access to my old machine shop and metal fabrication shop.
> I could have got the design and had my guy do the mod at work.





Roll_Bones said:


> Did I read correctly that the WSM can cook for 18 hours without adding any more charcoal/fuel?


Yes gentlemen up to 16 hours with one load of charcoal,I use real wood charcoal using the minion method.

I seal all the intakes except the one that has the Guru,open the Guru vent 30% set it at 225F. and it will in California ambient temps go that long,I need that cook time for pork butt's.

I been looking on Amazon for years for a buddy because I got mine for about $260 when they came down in price just after Christmas 3 years ago but they have for some reason kept the price solid at $399.

Here is my Guru......


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

The biggest issue with temp control is poor fitting seems and poor sealing vents as well as a huge door,if you look at my WSM you will see I have three seams and several vents.
After a few cooks this unit is built so well all seams seal completley and the only place smoke will go is through the top vent,which is where you want it.

A poorly designed bullet smoker will never seal even when used several times because seam tolerance is loose and material warps when superheated,as the unit gets hot it's seal can become even worse,the WSM is not affected by heat or years of use or years of exposure to the elements.


----------



## roadfix

One reason why you don't want to clean the inside of your smoker too often.  All that gunk buildup helps seal the unit.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

roadfix said:


> One reason why you don't want to clean the inside of your smoker too often.  All that gunk buildup helps seal the unit.



And never cook fish in a meat smoker!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blacksmoke.  Any suggestions to modify a bullet smoker?  Mine is very heavy duty but very inefficient.
My intention is to move the fire box to the bottom left, then find a way to keep the heat and smoke under the cooking grates instead of over and out.

I am impressed with cook time on the Weber and I am a fan of the products.  A bit expensive for me and with 4 cooking units already in place, justification will be difficult.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Roll_Bones said:


> Blacksmoke.  Any suggestions to modify a bullet smoker?  Mine is very heavy duty but very inefficient.
> My intention is to move the fire box to the bottom left, then find a way to keep the heat and smoke under the cooking grates instead of over and out.
> 
> I am impressed with cook time on the Weber and I am a fan of the products.  A bit expensive for me and with 4 cooking units already in place, justification will be difficult.



Are you sure yours is a bullet smoker?

Look at my pic,the fire is on the bottom then a water pan (I rarely use) then a food grate then another then the lid with the outlet vent.

Sounds like you have an offset smoker?


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Roll_Bones said:


> Blacksmoke.  Any suggestions to modify a bullet smoker?  Mine is very heavy duty but very inefficient.
> My intention is to move the fire box to the bottom left, then find a way to keep the heat and smoke under the cooking grates instead of over and out.
> 
> I am impressed with cook time on the Weber and I am a fan of the products.  A bit expensive for me and with 4 cooking units already in place, justification will be difficult.


If you have an offset you can either add a blocking plate just above the fire to force the smoke under and through the food but you will need to have the intake low and within that fire compartment OR raise the food grate so when smoke raises and passes it must go past the food.

Remember,you MUST have a direct always moving path of.....intake....fire....food....exhaust and NEVER close completely either the intake or exhaust to keep soot from ruining food.


----------



## roadfix

BLACKSMOKE said:


> Look at my pic,the fire is on the bottom then a water pan (I rarely use) then a food grate then another then the lid with the outlet vent.


I see a lot of WSM owners run their pans dry or instead use clay saucers instead as heat sink and heat barrier.    Some even use nothing between the coals and the food grate, especially when doing chicken.   In this case the dripping juices will hit the coals.

UDS's run with no heat barrier between the coals and the food grate.  Some people run perforated diffusers in between, which still lets the juices hit the coals for that drum smoker flavor. 

Here's my 55 gallon UDS.  As the juices hit the coals it produces more smoke as you see here.   But before the juices start running the smoker produces thin wisps of clean blue smoke.....


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

roadfix said:


> I see a lot of WSM owners run their pans dry or instead use clay saucers instead as heat sink and heat barrier.    Some even use nothing between the coals and the food grate, especially when doing chicken.   In this case the dripping juices will hit the coals.
> 
> UDS's run with no heat barrier between the coals and the food grate.  Some people run perforated diffusers in between, which still lets the juices hit the coals for that drum smoker flavor.
> 
> Here's my 55 gallon UDS.  As the juices hit the coals it produces more smoke as you see here.   But before the juices start running the smoker produces thin wisps of clean blue smoke.....


Efficiency is as simple as a well sealed unit,unless outside temps are extremely low.

Other than that what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## roadfix

BLACKSMOKE said:


> Efficiency is as simple as a well sealed unit,unless outside temps are extremely low.
> 
> Other than that what are you trying to accomplish?


Sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

BLACKSMOKE said:


> Efficiency is as simple as a well sealed unit,unless outside temps are extremely low.
> 
> Other than that what are you trying to accomplish?



I think I understand,your UDS has the same potential for a long smoke time as any WSM because the volume of fuel is the same.

Making efficient use of that fuel is your goal

1.) load the bottom with the amount of fuel for the duration you need

2.)Arrange that fuel so it burns in a centric " C" like shape starting one end,the amount of fuel burning will depend on the temp you want(220 thinner C) Minion method

3.)Most important to burning only what you need when you need it is the Guru,it only moves forced air when temps need to be raised,when temps are good or too high the fan won't come on.

Loading the unit is a craft that will take a few runs but loading it correctly and it being sealed with a Guru will yield what your looking for every time......

Duration of burn can be reduced by low ambient temps.


----------



## roadfix

Basically, I load my 17" diameter coal basket, say, with 15 lbs or more of coals, + some wood chunks thrown in, then top it with abut half a chimney full of lit coals for the Minion and bring up to desired temp.
Nice thing about UDS's with their large coal baskets is that you can load the basket full and get 3 or 4 long cooking sessions out of them without having to pull the basket out, clean out, and reload with fresh coals.  Sure, you can also go 20 hrs and hold low temps, no problem.
This is basically how most UDS's operate.  I'm sure the snake method will also work here for slow burns.

Here's a pic of one of my smaller coal baskets, about 14" in diameter


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

roadfix said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your question.



Sorry man,was responding to Roll Bones.......my bad


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

BLACKSMOKE said:


> I think I understand,your UDS has the same potential for a long smoke time as any WSM because the volume of fuel is the same.
> 
> Making efficient use of that fuel is your goal
> 
> 1.) load the bottom with the amount of fuel for the duration you need
> 
> 2.)Arrange that fuel so it burns in a centric " C" like shape starting one end,the amount of fuel burning will depend on the temp you want(220 thinner C) Minion method
> 
> 3.)Most important to burning only what you need when you need it is the Guru,it only moves forced air when temps need to be raised,when temps are good or too high the fan won't come on.
> 
> Loading the unit is a craft that will take a few runs but loading it correctly and it being sealed with a Guru will yield what your looking for every time......
> 
> Duration of burn can be reduced by low ambient temps.


Sorry about the confusion,i should be waiting and responding to Roll Bones

So I think you have an offset not a bullet smoker?


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

roadfix said:


> Basically, I load my 17" diameter coal basket, say, with 15 lbs or more of coals, + some wood chunks thrown in, then top it with abut half a chimney full of lit coals for the Minion and bring up to desired temp.
> Nice thing about UDS's with their large coal baskets is that you can load the basket full and get 3 or 4 long cooking sessions out of them without having to pull the basket out, clean out, and reload with fresh coals.  Sure, you can also go 20 hrs and hold low temps, no problem.
> This is basically how most UDS's operate.  I'm sure the snake method will also work here for slow burns.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of my smaller coal baskets, about 14" in diameter


Nice work on that basket,is it welded SS?

Is your UDS one piece with a lid or does it break down?


----------



## roadfix

Thanks, and no problem, BLACKSMOKE.

No, the basket is just mild steel, not welded, just tied using rebar wire.  I've since purchased a stick welder so my next project will be welded.
That 55 gallon drum is one piece with a Weber lid.  Most UDS's are one piece for ease of build.


----------



## Andy M.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/i-just-built-an-ugly-drum-smoker-uds-73702.html


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blacksmoke.  Yes, its an offset smoker.
Nice job there roadfix!


----------



## BLACKSMOKE

Roll_Bones said:


> Blacksmoke.  Yes, its an offset smoker.
> Nice job there roadfix!



See if post #46 helps ya.


----------



## Milan

i want to get a smoker too but hard to have in an apartment complex


----------



## Paymaster

Milan said:


> i want to get a smoker too but hard to have in an apartment complex



Check into the Akorn. Most versatile cooker I ever owned. Mine sits on my porch. $299.00 at Lowes.


----------

